# work permits under DZP



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am in possession of a General Work Permit issued under DZP (those 'special permits issued to Zimbabweans). This permit expires in Oct 2014 and I would like to know what avenues I can take to extend the permit, change it to a quota permit or apply for a PR on the grounds of permanent work contract.

Your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Do you have a passport?
Is this work permit in your current passport?
What area of industry do you work in?


----------



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes I have a passport
Yes, the work permit is in my passport
I am an Accountant by profession, working in Water Treatment industry.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Home Affairs is no longer extending DZPs, so you will need to apply for a change of status to a general work permit, or a quota work permit, and it seems you could possibly qualify.


----------



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you LegalMan, those are soothing words indeed. I should start working on the process. Does the change of staus also require police clearance for all countries or just from SA will be ok?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

For any country you have been in for 12 months or longer, since the age of 18.


----------

